# More fit to be called a devil, than a parent - Richard Baxter



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you agree with Richard Baxter that parents who do not train their family to God's ways or do not have family worship time are more fit to be called a devil, than a parent? Are there pastors now day like Baxter that go to every house in their church to make sure eveyone knows how to properly administer family worship time? If everyone in a church had their own family worship time would that not make that church alot more powerful in Christ Jesus? 

Here is the sermon (6 minutes long) that brought this question: More fit to be called a devil, than a parent - Richard Baxter - YouTube


----------



## Boosterseat_91 (Apr 28, 2013)

I didn't notice any mention specifically of family worship in Baxter's sermon, but everything he said was right on. 

Regarding family worship, I would say it does not make the church more powerful than Christ. In fact, family worship is where the heads of households reinforce the teachings of the church whose head is Christ. It's not that each head of household gets to become his own interpreter; he teaches what the church teaches (Catechisms and confessions are very good in this regard). The head of the church is Christ so by teaching the doctrines of the church we are teaching the doctrines of Christ. The church elders are to divide the duties and the duty of checking on member's family worship would be the duty of the church governor.


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for you reply. Yes I agree we are never more powerful than Christ. Was saying more power in not than. Was just getting at if people had more family worship time together, then they would have more outflow of God to give to others at the church. People should not just leave it to the church to train their child. This is the responsiblity of the parents guided by the church and God. In Baxter's case he is talking about training your kids and was a strong believer of family worship. He went to every house to train the parents how to do this. Yes great comment on the church elders! The dad is the leader of the family and will have is influence on that family. As to interpretion most people disagree on some point with others. We are to just agree on christian basics. For example the topic of end times would have a wide range of views.


----------



## Boosterseat_91 (Apr 30, 2013)

GoodTreeMinistries.com said:


> As to interpretion most people disagree on some point with others. We are to just agree on christian basics. For example the topic of end times would have a wide range of views.



I think we need to have a greater agreement than just the basics. Some people think the Apostle's creed is enough, but it's not. The Westminster Standards are a good document to base our teachings off of. Now, depending on one's church they may allow exceptions to the Westminster Standards. Our denomination does this on things like Exclusive Psalmody (even though my husband and I both hold to EP). Our pastor doesn't hold to EP however. On this point I would stick with the Westminster Standards which is a liberty in our denomination. Eschatology is another area that is left to liberty in the RPCGA as long as it doesn't impose 2 returns of Christ or is heretical like hyper-preterism. I am a strict confessionalists and that's what my children will be taught and even in the areas that my particular church disagrees with, they still leave it as an area of liberty. In that way, I am not contradicting the stance of the church or violating my vows to the church. Not every person is called to be an exegete - this is the job of pastors and teachers. In this way husbands can't go off and teach whatever they want to, which could lead to heresy. That's what I mean when I say the head of household is to teach what the church teaches.


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes I agree with you. I do however still encourage every family to train their children and have family worship time. I believe in this so much I started as page to help guide people in the right place. There are some great articles, songs, Catechisms, Videos, and training books on their. Here is link to family worship page: Family Worship Page - Good Tree Ministries (Bearing Good Fruit) 
I would link to know what you think of page and if I should add or take away something.


----------



## Boosterseat_91 (May 1, 2013)

GoodTreeMinistries.com said:


> Yes I agree with you. I do however still encourage every family to train their children and have family worship time. I believe in this so much I started as page to help guide people in the right place. There are some great articles, songs, Catechisms, Videos, and training books on their. Here is link to family worship page: Family Worship Page - Good Tree Ministries (Bearing Good Fruit)
> I would link to know what you think of page and if I should add or take away something.



I think you've got a good site going on there! Family worship time is indeed very important.


----------



## jwithnell (May 1, 2013)

When a family does not make God, his being and worship the central focus of the home, children risk being inoculated against the gospel. They get just enough of a taste at church to think everything is fine between themselves and God. Clearly it's not important to be personally pursuing God. Mom and Dad don't. They don't show the kids how. I also think it's critical for parents to do everything within their power to make sure children are consistently hearing the same messages in all areas of their lives. What is a child to make of having God central at church, then pushed off to the side at school?


----------

